# No Rinse worth having in my kit



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've been a little skeptical about it but have been looking on the treads here and tutorials and am starting to feel that it maybe worth having, especially in the summer when the bugs decide to decorate the front of ours cars and I have to access to cleaning, Mainly at Mum's.
I've checked out this among other threads
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294
I've looked at ONR, DJ Low on Eau, Duragloss Rinseless Wash, heard there's one by triple wax, and a CG but been unable to find any. And Wolf's Rinseless Wash. 
I'm not after any recomendations (though always happy to read advice) more are they definetly safe and ok to use? Especially when I read to use with a sponge!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They are ok to use if the correct technique is employed.

Some are better than other to use too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Worth having in certainly.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I use ONR in a spray bottle as a quick detailer for car show days. You can actually see the surface dirt being lifted off into the ONR bubbles!

I've not used it as a waterless wash though... I have watched a few YouTube videos about it, and they suggest an ONR soaked MF towel. They used a new towel for each panel. For summer dirt where it's just dust, pollen and a little grime, I would use ONR no worries, but I'm still a littl sceptical when it comes to large areas of mud and grit.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Cheers, I was watching a bottle of Low on Eau on evilBay but it went to expensive.
BF may want to treat me, maybe for Easter  so may suggest a small bottle of ONR. Still thinking about but always good to get other views, plus I was up at stupid a clock this morning researching.
Sponge though for application!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I became an ONR convert during my chauffeuring days, I needed something quick, effective, without mess and minimum amounts of water. The cars I drove were all black and washed daily and even using a B & Q sponge were swirl free.

Still use it after retirement from chauffeuring on all but the muckiest winter days.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ONR and I am sure the others really are safe. ONR has been around for many years now and if it was not doing the job then the forums around the world would not hesitate to tell everyone.

These products do a great job, they are not miracle performers but are quicker and IMO easier products to work with. They are not for everyone as there is no such thing as a universal product however as a good alternative to a traditional shampoo, and they are as safe as any other product


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

i love rinseless and waterless washes and they work really well specially if you stay in small high rise rented apartments! most RW can be used as WW and vice versa...not for really dirty cars but for normal, wash-a-week cars, they are fine

The key to most RW/WW is a prespray to let it do its stuff before starting with any wash media 

i use my RW with a sponge of some type...a good quality sponge will work fine without marring the paint


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> ONR and I am sure the others really are safe. ONR has been around for many years now and if it was not doing the job then the forums around the world would not hesitate to tell everyone.
> 
> These products do a great job, they are not miracle performers but are quicker and IMO easier products to work with. They are not for everyone as there is no such thing as a universal product however as a good alternative to a traditional shampoo, and they are as safe as any other product



I was more curious, as I'm assuming its going to be like when I was contemplating getting a DA but feeling a little scared but once I took the plunge its more like why didn't I do it sooner!
ONR is probably my first choice but I'll keep looking at what is out there.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I use low on EAU and am a big fan now. Carry a bottle of it in the car too, just use more if used through a sprayer.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I was more curious, as I'm assuming its going to be like when I was contemplating getting a DA but feeling a little scared but once I took the plunge its more like why didn't I do it sooner!
> ONR is probably my first choice but I'll keep looking at what is out there.


Fair enough, my first bottle of ONR sat unopened for quite a while before I tried it. I think once you get used to the idea that it is safe and the lack of foam, it is a nice product to use. Also absolutely brilliant around the house.

I have not tried any of the competition, they seem to have different strengths and weaknesses and so far I remain very happy with ONR


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> ONR is probably my first choice but I'll keep looking at what is out there.


If you do choose to go down the ONR route buy the U.S. gallon, much more economical than the 8 or 32oz. Will last you ages, maybe blag a sample before committing.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you do choose to go down the ONR route buy the U.S. gallon, much more economical than the 8 or 32oz. Will last you ages, maybe blag a sample before committing.


I like the way you think, however BF got me snowfoam for my birthday last year in a gallon / 5 litre size and I think it will last longer than me! Plus I'm not inpressed with it and will have to use it till its gone, unless it my PW that is poor flow rate or something like that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I like the way you think, however BF got me snowfoam for my birthday last year in a gallon / 5 litre size and I think it will last longer than me! Plus I'm not inpressed with it and will have to use it till its gone, unless it my PW that is poor flow rate or something like that.


Amazingly there are those unimpressed with ONR.....swap section?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Not a paid member


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of rinseless washing, and do over half of my washes this way. I use folded microfiber towels, flipping them to a new side for each section, and personally find this method more effective/economical than the more conventional sponge technique. ONR and its like are not conventional products, so can benefit from unconventional methods, though some understandably prefer using 2-buckets and a sponge as it simply feels less alien. Using a stack of plush MF towels, a spray bottle of rinseless wash at a pre-wash dilution, and a single 2-gallon bucket of rinseless wash solution, I can very safely perform a thorough top-to-bottom wash (Including wheels & drying) in about 30-minutes. 

After quite a bit of testing, my two favorite rinseless wash products are Dodo-Juice Low on Eau, and Optimum No-Rinse Wash & Wax. Low on Eau is my absolute favorite, as it is the best lubricated rinseless wash I have tried, leaves behind the least product residue, and has the most amazing fragrance in my detailing arsenal (pineapple-apple). ONR Wash & Wax is my second favorite; in part because it is a bit more economical for me in the United States. The standard V3 ONR formula would be my 3rd choice, but ONR Wash & Wax leaves a much nicer finish, has a better smell (Honeydew Melon), and just feels a bit more 'special'. All do the job very nicely, are safe to use, and do not alter the finish or performance of your LSP for the worse. 

I would say wholeheartedly that rinseless washing is an important thing to add to your repertoire. It takes a bit of getting used to, but after a little while, you'll get the hang of it, and I would be surprised if you don't really enjoy it. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thats great, it all came about with DJ Low on Eau that I saw on eBay a few weeks ago and looked into different ones. I admit I can fall for all the fancyness and sweet smelling of DJ.
Thanks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ONR has quite an unusual and pleasant aroma.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, my work here is done... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Well, my work here is done...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Missed the Boat....

I think its safe to say its well worth having.

Its great to have it in even if you tend to do a more water intensive procedure.

I love knowing its there for times when i dont have the time or the conditions are not suited to conventional washing.

I reach for the ONR.

Must admit i didnt bother with the small bottles and jumped straight in with the us Gallon....:lol:










50/50 hatch...










This shows the Micro Fibre free of Dirt after Drying the Hatch Half...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have only used dodo's one and it was very good! made me laugh while doing as it felt so strange, does work well tho.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Always found car chem (http://www.carchem.co.uk/citrus-wat...e-p-158.html?zenid=n0vb4e9bs4alu2iscevsr1mj93) with a few MF to do a great job, then buff over with a clean MF after


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow there's some proper cheap products available from them.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very good stuff too, highly recommend


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I've only ever used ONR for the past 3 years, works a treat unless the car is caked.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I thought I would update, I got ONR for my birthday last week of BF 
I re-read this thread, watched some tutorials and tried it today, I am well pleased with it. Did Albartho and BF's Civic and looked a treat, only thing I think is I have to do the wheels last instead of first like I usually do but no big deal. Plus, what I had in the bucket, I washed the front door and windows (I usually do this at same time as washing the cars see) and was much quicker, less messier and probably looks better. 
BF got me the gallon size and didn't realise it  and was worried incase I didn't like it, but no worries there


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Like you, I'm a new convert to ONR and DD LOE rinse less washing.

It's just so much quicker and doesn't leave water marks especially on these hot temperatures.

I still PW my alloys first though and use my brushes. It's just too much of a faf trying to do them with my hand and a sponge.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you liked the ONR. I also use it on doors and many other household surfaces. As you have lot of the stuff you could get a separate bottle and add some IPA to the ONR and this boosts the glass cleaning abilities. Works great on the car interior as a quick cleaner


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Like you, I'm a new convert to ONR and DD LOE rinse less washing.
> 
> It's just so much quicker and doesn't leave water marks especially on these hot temperatures.
> 
> I still PW my alloys first though and use my brushes. It's just too much of a faf trying to do them with my hand and a sponge.


I didn't think I was that much quicker really, about 45 minutes instead of an hour. But I did go over with a QD.
I'm going to used the alloy brush next time, and marigolds, don't thin my skin likes ONR



lowejackson said:


> Glad you liked the ONR. I also use it on doors and many other household surfaces. As you have lot of the stuff you could get a separate bottle and add some IPA to the ONR and this boosts the glass cleaning abilities. Works great on the car interior as a quick cleaner


Never thought of interior, and it kind of needs doing, doh


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The time it takes to clean the car keeps coming down the more I use it. It's getting used to a different technique and way of working. I don't like to rush though, I like to take my time


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> .... But I did go over with a QD.
> I'm going to used the alloy brush next time, and marigolds, don't thin my skin likes ONR....


Were you using ONR as the QD or some other product. Strange you had a reaction with the ONR, my old but sensitive skin generally reacted with most shampoos but absolutely no reaction at all to ONR. Although this probably means skin reactions are a lot more complicated than my small brain can comprehend


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I do have sensitive skin, out today in factor 50 and nothing less. I do use gloves, especially in the winter as my hands go really sore.
My finger nails though today went black, washed off easy but never had that.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I do have sensitive skin, out today in factor 50 and nothing less. I do use gloves, especially in the winter as my hands go really sore.
> My finger nails though today went black, washed off easy but never had that.


Wow, that sounds like a damn good reason to wear gloves.


----------

